# 7D MK II with EF 180 mm F/ 3.5 L MACRO



## surapon (Nov 24, 2014)

Dear friends.
Here are the photos of Flower's Details, from Thanksgiving Cactus Full bloom in my Solarium.
Yes, On the tripods and Press the shutter with self Timer too.
Yes, The more I use this 7D MK II, the more I love this Baby, special with Macro Lens = Super sharp, and can take the Photos of Angry/ Hungry Bees or Mad Yellow Jacket---Ha, Ha, Ha----Yes, I am Chicken Surapon
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 24, 2014)

surapon said:


> Yes, The more I use this 7D MK II, the more I love this Baby, special with Macro Lens = Super sharp



Thanks for sharing - can you post a full res jpeg or are these already cropped to 100% magnification?

These flowers are definitely a tough call for a crop sensor (bare green and red gradients), and I'd say the rendition has definitely improved from what I know from my 60d. And I'm an outspoken fan of using crop for macro.

However, I feel the 7d2 is wasted on this. If you want top notch iq for gradients like this, there's no way around full frame - look at the transition from dark color to black. If you want sharpness with depth of field, do focus stacking at the lens' sharpest f stop. But you need tethering with the 7d2 as Magic Lantern doesn't run on it.

I know the 7d2 tests show improved sharpness, but I dare to doubt this translates in much of a difference in real world macro shots - it'd be interesting to see a 1:1 comparison here with the 70d or 60d.


----------



## surapon (Nov 25, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, The more I use this 7D MK II, the more I love this Baby, special with Macro Lens = Super sharp
> ...



Thanks you, Sir, Dear friend Mr. Marsu42
Yes, Sir, No way of IQ near my 5D MK II, Full frame, But In my Idea this Baby is great for 1.6 X Lens Factor for my Birds Lenses.
my Full size Photos = 8.43 MB , But the CR allow to put the Photo only 5.0 MB. Here is the Smaller photo = 4.3 MB. Full Photo with out crop, But Reduce size.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 25, 2014)

Dear Friends.
Here are the products of 7D MK II , in Cloudy day = Mist and Light Rain, At Duke Garden in DUKE University Campus, City of Durham, North Carolina, USA.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 25, 2014)

Dear Friends.
Here are the products of 7D MK II , in Cloudy day = Mist and Light Rain, At Duke Garden in DUKE University Campus, City of Durham, North Carolina, USA.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## Ryan85 (Nov 25, 2014)

Great shots


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 25, 2014)

One of the strong points of my two original 7D's were their use with Macro lenses. I'm not surprised that the Mark II is also very good with them. I liked the ability to handhold the camera and 100mm L for close shots.


----------



## surapon (Nov 25, 2014)

Ryan85 said:


> Great shots



Than you, Sir Dear Friend Mr. Ryan85.
Just testing my new toy., Great New toy.
Surapon.


----------



## surapon (Nov 25, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> One of the strong points of my two original 7D's were their use with Macro lenses. I'm not surprised that the Mark II is also very good with them. I liked the ability to handhold the camera and 100mm L for close shots.



Yes, Sir, You are right on the target, Dear Teacher Mr. Mt Spokane.
Plus, This 7D MK II and shoot the Flying Bees with 10 FPS, and Super AF. AI Servo AF/ Case5 ( Super smart move from Canon/ New Function)= for erratic subjects moving quickly in any direction.---Pus far away from the angry / super hungry bees.
Have a great day , Sir.
Surapon


----------



## meywd (Nov 25, 2014)

Dear Mr. Surapon,

Thanks for the great pictures, since you are using the 7D's AF and 10 FPS, can you tell us how it compares with the 5D's AF and 6 FPS.

Regards,
Mahmoud


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 25, 2014)

surapon said:


> Yes, Sir, You are right on the target, Dear Teacher Mr. Mt Spokane.



Mr. Mt Spokane is indeed correct, and great shot Mr Surapon! I tried to do something like this with my 60d and the 100L (and 70-300L for comparison) lenses and failed miserably - you need at least a 7d-type af system for tracking insects in flight. With the 6d, obviously I wouldn't even try.


----------



## surapon (Nov 26, 2014)

meywd said:


> Dear Mr. Surapon,
> 
> Thanks for the great pictures, since you are using the 7D's AF and 10 FPS, can you tell us how it compares with the 5D's AF and 6 FPS.
> 
> ...



Dear friend, Mr. Mahmoud.
Yes, my 5D MK II is better / Sharper Pictures compare to 7D and 7D MK II, If Still Subject such as the Butterfly or bee on the flowers. BUT my 7D MK II is better AF for AI-Servo and on the right AF in every times.
Special 10 FPS. of Flying insect = Great Photos about 8 of 10.
Thanks.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 26, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Sir, You are right on the target, Dear Teacher Mr. Mt Spokane.
> ...



Dear Friend, Mr. Marsu42.
Yes, Sir, Please try again with your great 60D and Great 100L-----All my macro Photos , I will get 25% good Photos and only 5% great Photos every 100% shots in that days---I just shoot, shoot and shoot, hopefully my model insects are not mad at me---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 26, 2014)

Here is a hand held shot with my original 7D and 100L . 1/125 sec, ISO 200. I never use the High FPS, just take 1 shot at a time.


----------



## surapon (Nov 26, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Here is a hand held shot with my original 7D and 100L . 1/125 sec, ISO 200. I never use the High FPS, just take 1 shot at a time.



Yes, Sir, Dear my Teacher Mr. Mt Spokane.
I love your composition of the insect with the beautiful flowers, Not just Macro shot, But The Great Arts work with Great Point of View.
Thanks you sir, Next time, I must pay the Model fee more, to the Bees, And let them move to the nice / beautiful place and I will take a shot.
Have a great day., Sir.
Surapon


----------



## meywd (Nov 26, 2014)

Great shots Mr Surapon.


----------



## surapon (Nov 27, 2014)

meywd said:


> Great shots Mr Surapon.



Tjhank you, Sir, Dear friend Mr. meywd.
Glad that you like these Macro Pictures.
Have a great Wednesday night, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## 2n10 (Nov 27, 2014)

Great shots Mr. Surapon. Happy Thanksgiving to you.


----------



## surapon (Nov 27, 2014)

2n10 said:


> Great shots Mr. Surapon. Happy Thanksgiving to you.



Thanks you, Sir, Dear Friend Mr. 2n10.
Happy Thanksgiving to you and Your Family too.
Surapon


----------

